# know of any gloves to prevent injection injury?



## trevorwastrevor (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm trying to find out if there are any gloves on the market that are made for protection against injection injury(mainly from paint sprayers).

Anyone know?


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

IIRC, Grainger sells gloves with a steel mesh inside but the mesh may not be fine enough to prevent fluid entry.
Leather will probably not work.

3000 PSI can do some damage to body parts. :blink:

"The amputation rate of these injuries is up to 30–48% [2] without adequate treatment."

BTW, there was a pipe leak in a missile silo so some guy runs his fingers along the back of the pipe looking for moisture. 
All fingers immediately amputated. 
This was back in the day when they did not replant fingers & hands.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

There is nothing that I am aware of that will shield you from high pressure injection.

Last week we had a hydraulic line fail, (one in a bundle of three), I was tempted to handle the lines to see which one was leaking, but knew there was a better way...

I am assuming you are concerned with the incidental/accidental exposure to the spray jets while working in proximity to /with the spray gun. The first thing I can think of would be Kevlar, but I don't know if it has been tested for this sort of thing....


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Try
http://www.google.com/search?client...+proof+gloves"+aramid+fiber&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
and
http://www.google.com/search?client...oves+aramid+fiber+hydraulic&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

This person may know of a product
https://www.aiha.org/aihce03/handouts/rt207stull.pdf
it shows how they test puncture resistance, test method EN388.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

DC Glove company is who I use online for supply...you could call them and pick their brain. They have Kevlar and tons of other stuff.

I would think a thick pair of rubber type gloves would do the trick. I blast my yellow duck boots with 3000PSI pressure washer all the time and it does not penetrate. Usually I wear heavy chemical gloves and they're pretty tough as well.

As a side note, I am aware of injections wounds that can be inflicted...i'm not sure of the details, but locally a fella was killed whilst pressure washing a tank interior at a local chemical plant. Not sure what pressures they were at but the gun got away from him and sliced across his upper thigh severing an artery. He bleed to death in the tank before rescue workers got to him :sad:

www.dcglove.com


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Advice from people outside this forum:

the DVD "The Lethal Strike" is must see for supervisors and workers.

search for, “gloves that protect against injection injury” 
*
http://www.usjetting.com/pdf/usj-safety-gloves.pdf
*
http://zero-excuses-protection.com/information/high-pressure-injection-injuries-present-a-hazard/


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I never knew that pressure washing could be so dangerous. Anything that will break up the surface pressure should do the trick. Turtle skin or anti fish hook gloves may be useful. Maybe give them a call?


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

madmax718 said:


> I never knew that pressure washing could be so dangerous. Anything that will break up the surface pressure should do the trick. Turtle skin or anti fish hook gloves may be useful. Maybe give them a call?


Neither did I. 
From what I remember from the hand injury book I borrowed was they talked about cement mixer injuries, a shotgun wound to the palm (messed the hand bones up pretty good), 'barnyard' wounds, finger replanting that didn't take, etc..

Injecting water under the skin may not be so bad. 
It's the other chemicals that seem to cause problems, gangrene, amputations, etc. The pinhole entry point fools doctors.

But some of these nozzles may only have a 4" danger range.

Power tools are more dangerous than hand tools, I think. :blink:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I knew a guy who worked in the auto shop, he had to get surgery on his hand from a grease gun. One of the air powered grease guns, guess he was trying to pump through a nipple that was clogged, and then bam, the line exploded in his hand. 

I never touched an air grease gun since.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I remember many many years ago ( I was about 16 or 17) I used a power washer and taped the handle open. Someone gave me hell over it and explained how dangerous it was should I trip or something. That a$$ chewing stuck in my mind for good. 

A pressure washer injury will just shred the skin open beyond repair. A paint sprayer could do the same along with injecting paint into your bloodstream, not good. 

Wearing gloves isn't a bad idea to protect against potential injury but could it create a false sense of security?


----------

